# Changes to Import Laws comming



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I was emailing someone at Canada Fisheries about import permits for the ornamental trade to get some verification. At present there are no permits required to import ornamental fish into Canada, however that will be changing. A copy of the respsonse I got is quoted below.



> Good morning. I am writing regarding your request for information on the importation of tropical and ornamental fish to Canada.
> 
> Currently there are no permits or other license requirements with respect to the importation and movement of tropical or ornamental fish species into Canada; however amendments are being made to the Health of Animals regulations that will in the future require all aquatic animals (this includes finfish, molluscs and crustaceans) to have an import permit to enter Canada. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) is currently in the process of consulting on the proposed regulatory changes that will be required to establish an import/export program. It is anticipated that these regulations will become law hopefully by the end of 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I never realized that there were no regulations with regards to tropical fish! Does that really mean we can order [insert fish here] from the States and it doesn't need papers?!

Wow, I'm amazed! Guess we should import before the party is over!


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

I brought fish over from England in regular shipping boxes in early 2001....no problemo. 1 month before 9-11 (to the day) I brought my Hillstream loaches over in my carry-on baggage. 'Course that ain't happening now.
They asked me if any were "endangered species" at Pearson and I said "No"......never even asked me the scientific names.

Martin.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I bring in fish from the States regularly. Usually have the box shipped to Buffalo airport and the drive through customs. I declare the fish and no problems so far.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm thinking of doing a little online shopping for some RCS!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

moon said:


> I bring in fish from the States regularly. Usually have the box shipped to Buffalo airport and the drive through customs. I declare the fish and no problems so far.


Moon may I ask specifically what you say when declaring the fish. I'm planning on doing the exact same thing next week and an a little nervous.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

When I drive trough customs coming into Canada I mentioned to the officer that I was bringing live tropical fish and give the value (keep it below $40)of the fish. I was then sent to the office where an officer asked me what type of fish I had. I replied chiclids (even though I had 10 discus) which of course was the truth. I was told you are free to go.
I think they are mainly concerned about bringing in endangered species.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MT-ED said:


> They asked me if any were "endangered species" at Pearson and I said "No"......never even asked me the scientific names.
> 
> Martin.


That's cuzz those customs people are three screws short of a pressurised cabin.

I smuggled some hermit crabs back from mexico once in a cigarette pack with some moist towels.

The customs guy asked me why I had shells with moist towels. I told him it preserved the 'ocean' smell until I got home...


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I've never had any problems bringing fish in from the US or the UK - as there have been no restrictions other than CITES. Occasionally a border guard would be vaguely interested but usually there was no problem. The major concern I see with the permits will be the costs.

Of course, with fewer and fewer airlines being willing to ship live fish, it may be a moot point anyway unless you can drive there.


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Pablo said:


> I smuggled some hermit crabs back from mexico once in a cigarette pack with some moist towels.
> 
> The customs guy asked me why I had shells with moist towels. I told him it preserved the 'ocean' smell until I got home...


LOL ocean smell. So he checked your cigarette pack or did you show him it?

So it is possible to buy CRS from the US with no trouble at all?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

sandman, have you tried looking around here for CRS?

A few members here have them


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Ya but I dont see anybody that is selling right now. I'm going to be moving in March and after I set up a shrimp tank with the stuff I bought during boxing day, I hope find some CRS since my last batch didnt go to well and I only have 3 left.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Will you be moving out of Ontario?

If you want to try and contact zebrapl3co, he might still have some for sale.


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

No, I'm just going to be moving within Mississauga.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry to bring up an old thread.

I was curious as to importing some CRS from Japan because I have a friend that lives there and has access to it.

I'm just not familiar with importing anything at all, especially livestock. I've been told that I should contact Canadian customs and they would redirect me to the appropriate people to talk to about that.

I just want to know if anyone has personal experiences with importing livestock overseas?

Any response would be much appreciated!


----------

